
Lucky to be a Programmer - shawndumas
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/lucky-to-be-a-programmer
======
angdis
Indeed. But don't forget that while you're feeling lucky, non-tech coworkers
and management are also overjoyed that you're doing the programming and they
are not. One thing about this craft is you either enjoy it immensely or can't
stand it at all.

~~~
rollypolly
Are programmers that much more respected outside of the game industry?

------
krollew
I know what are you talking about. Joy at work is deminetely something I like
very much. On the other hand I think it's about doing job that you like. It
doesn't have to be programming.

